# How early did you test positive



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Just cursious to know when you ladies tested and got a positive

My first icis I tested positive at 10dp3dt
My second icsi I tested positive 8dp3dt


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

I tested positive on 7dp5dt ,  very dark line so I'm sure it would of tested positive sooner too  
Good luck x


----------



## jess 0x0 (Jun 8, 2011)

6dp5dt very very faint line though! 
Xxx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

I got my first faint line at 4dp5dt, I was adamant that it would be positive as I am sure I had implantation pains about 36 hours after ET! Felt like someone was pinching me really hard for about 10 minutes and I didn't get anything like it on my first cycle x


----------



## Kims84 (May 30, 2014)

I'm 3dp5dt and so nervous!  Clinic told me to wait until OTD but how do you wait!!!


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

I had a day 5 ET on Tuesday 17 June. Does the day of ET count as day 1 or would that have been 18th? Would tomorrow be too early to test? I'm sure it'll be negative, but I want to do it as soon as it'll be reliable so I can know for sure. My OTD is 27th if I'm having a blood test. If it's a POAS, it's 29th. 

If tomorrow is too early, when do you think would be okay? Does it have to be the first pee of the day? I'd love to do it today!!

Thank you!

AO


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

Apple , ET day is day 1 , you will only be 6dp5dt tomorrow and not many women get a positive early so if I was you I would try and wait wait untill 9dp5dt ( Thursday ) 
If you do decide to test early early and it's a negative don't be disheartened because like I said only a few women test positive early the rest don't get there BFPS until OTD 
And yes first pee of the day or 5 hours without peeling x


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you! I hope I can wait that long. It seems forever at this stage. 

I'm having painful cramps today and it's far too late for implantation. The embryologist said implantation would take place late on the Wednesday (18 June) and into the Thursday. I feel as though AF is coming now. Anyway, I already had cramps on the Wednesday evening and not much since until today. I'm also exhausted. Have been in bed this morning. Would love the wait to be over. 


Just looked at your signature. Many congratulations on your BFP! 

Thank you again!

AO


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

Awwww thanks x 
I don't no why your embryologist said that because everyones embryo can implant at different stages we don't all implant on the same days that's why some people don't pick up a pregnancy test until later on because if your a late implanter the HCG doesn't go into your body until later on so that's why a pregnancy test won't pick up  a pregnancy until there's enough HCG pregnancy hormone in your system   
I had cramping all way through my 2ww and still get in on and off now , not as bad though now x GOODLUCK x


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you! I'm sure it's not worked. That's why I'm keen to test. Put myself out of my misery! This is how I felt last time and it was a BFN. 

Good luck for your first scan. I hope you see a really strong heartbeat. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Happybabycoming (Apr 25, 2014)

I tested positive on an frer at 5dp5dt. Good luck xx


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations! Great result. And triplets! Wow! That's probably why you tested positive so early. You must have had loads of pregnancy hormones whizzing around. 

Good luck for a happy and healthy pregnancy!

AO


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi ladies! Im curious which hpts everyone uses for early testing? Are the internet cheapies at all reliable? Im 4dp5dt today,  I kno its too early but im getting the itch!lol. Thanks.   x


----------



## Catarina (Jun 22, 2014)

hi I had my transfer on day 5 on the 17th of June, same as you and tested on Sunday. t was negative and I was obviously sad...I am now convinced that was too early to test. my decision is now to wait until the 2nd of July. of course everyone is different...but I know my bod is a bit slow...


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for ur reply catarina! Why do we do it to ourselves? I stupidly took the test which was Ofcourse bfn and now I just feel horrible! This is my third attempt and I keep thinkin if it hasn't worked before it never will, which I kno os ridiculous! Its do hard!   x


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

Indeed this is torture! I've been sorely tempted to test as well, but so far held off. I totally understand why you both tested. You just want to know one way or the other - put yourself out of your misery. Time can't pass quickly enough this week. 

Good luck and I hope you both get a BFP. 

AO


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Laura22 said:


> Hi ladies! Im curious which hpts everyone uses for early testing? Are the internet cheapies at all reliable? Im 4dp5dt today, I kno its too early but im getting the itch!lol. Thanks.  x


I have a big stack of Wondfo internet cheapies, and I think they work just fine. They detected the hCG from the trigger shot for a week afterwards, with the "positive" lines gradually fading day by day like you'd expect. When getting a BFN, I've never seen an evap line or anything else that could be mistaken for a positive on one of these tests either. As I've never yet had a BFP, I can't answer the original question of this thread, though!


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Apple orchard ur so strong not to give in to temptation, it only makes this harder, I wish id stayed away! Best of luck to u, I hope this is ur time too!   x

Thank u crazy horse,  im like u, ive never seen a bfp so im not sure if theyre good for early testing.  I gave my friend one to test for me when she was 5 weeks pregnant ( crazy I kno lol) and the line was pretty faint so thats wat makes me think theyre better for otd and after. X


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

Laura, I was seriously thinking of testing this morning until I read your post. I think you're right. It's just I'm having bad cramps. Think AF is coming now. I'll just have to wait and see. Amazing your friend just got a faint line at five weeks pg. my test day is Friday. I'll go for a blood test. When's yours? 

Thank you for posting ... and saving me from testing.

AO


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Uve def done the right thing, it really has just driven me insane seeing that bfn again, I wish id just stayed pupo for a bit longer, I kno it can still change but testin has kind of takin my positivity away. Dont be panickin about the af pains, almost everyone I kno who has been pregnant cudve sworn af was on the way, hopefully its a good sign for u! Il be hoping to see good news on Friday! My bloods aren't until Monday, it cant come quick enough! Lol xx


----------



## KatyB15 (May 29, 2014)

I was told I could test at 12 days but better to wait until 14 days (5day blastocyst), but as hubbie away tested today, which is 13 days and got a positive result   When I rang clinic they told me I've tested too early and to retest on Thursday, now really confused as it was a very clear result and have been feeling nauseous. Anyone else had this happen??


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

Laura, I can understand how you're feeling, but try to keep a bit positive. It was too early and it could definitely still be okay. It's interesting that we had our transfers on the same day yet your test is on Monday! I wish you lots of strength and courage. Hang on in there. X

Katy, when was your transfer? Mine was on 17 June and my clinic said I could have a blood test on 27 June and a POAS on 29 June. I've not experienced it before, but it sounds good to me! Congratulations! Try again today and see what happens. Good luck. Let us know. X

AO


----------



## KatyB15 (May 29, 2014)

Transferred on 11 June, going to test again in the morning, as hubbie is back home and just incase there is any problem, prefer not to be on my own. Feeling very tired today, so still think it is definitely positive. I'm wondering if she thought I said it was negative and was thinking I should retest, either way will do it tomorrow and ring them again and hopefully get a different nurse!


----------



## akduce83 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey ladies I'm day 9 and got my BFP felt nothing to give me signs apart from sneezing and spots. 

Good luck x


----------



## janeybec (Mar 3, 2014)

God I love u ladies so much!  Im 5dp5dt and stupidly tested today after reading about so many others wonderful early positives...obvs it was negative and I feel utterly devastated. Am also getting brown like stringy discharge and had convinced myself the game was over for us until I just read this thread.  Am now feeling much more positive.  Thanku x x


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

I tested yesterday on a POAS (9dp5dt), but have waited until my bloods came back. I got a BFP! Very early days, so hope it sticks for the duration! 

Good luck to all who are waiting. 

AO


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Congratulations apple orchard!! Thats amazing news! I got my bfp too, ive to hold off until mon for otd but ive a good strong line on hpt. Im so happy!

Janeybec, dont get too disheartened, it changes so quickly! This seems to be a lucky thread so fingers crossed it will be the same for u! Best of luck and stay strong!   xx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Congrats girls that's amazing xx

I'm going to test early but y does the clinics get funny about it what cud actually changed in a few days if u do get a early positive xx


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

I got a faint but visible bfp on a frer at 4dp5dt. It definitely wasn't left over trigger as it was negative on 3dp5dt.


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations Laura! Great news! I'm very happy for you!
AO


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

I just tested 3 days early but got a bfp omg I can't believe it! 

Will it make any difference cause I tested early? Xxx


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

If you have the money or the tests keep trying every morning. The result should get darker  Congratulations!


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank u I will do going to buy loads today lol xx


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

Mrshol, I'm sure it won't make a difference. SEE if you can get a blood test to measure your hcg. It might put your mind a rest a bit. Good luck!


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Apple I'll ask my doctors what bloods do I need x


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

It's just a blood test that measures your hcg levels. It's by far and away the most accurate. My GP is retesting in a couple of weeks. I didn't get that when I lived in the uk, so you'll have to specifically ask. Most docs if they know it's ivf are only too willing to help. 

Did your clinic not offer a blood test?

Good luck!


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks hun I'll call them Tomor

No my clinic did nt xx


----------

